# Signs of a stressed tarantula?



## noelr (Jun 1, 2013)

What are the signs of a stressed tarnatula? My species is a haplopelma lividium, but arent there universal signs of stress for all T's? Any help appreciated!


----------



## Meezerkoko (Jun 1, 2013)

Pacing can be one.  How is it acting?  If its a H. lividium you probably shouldn't see much of it if its tank is set up right.  You need to give it 12" or more of packed down coconut fiber.  You may want to make a starter hole or use a pvc section not much wider that the T inserted at an angle into the sub.  This is assuming you have an adult.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 1, 2013)

noelr said:


> What are the signs of a stressed tarnatula? My species is a haplopelma lividium, but arent there universal signs of stress for all T's? Any help appreciated!


What's the reason for that question? 

Considering the species, sitting totally scrunched up in a corner would be something I'd judge as stress regarding these - as they're used to dig and sit in their burrow (secure haven) most of the time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 1, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> What's the reason for that question?
> 
> Considering the species, sitting totally scrunched up in a corner would be something I'd judge as stress regarding these - as they're used to dig and sit in their burrow (secure haven) most of the time...


+1 on that, the sign of an healthy Haplopelma is an angry Haplopelma


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 1, 2013)

Many burrwing species are stressed when they don't have a burrow to live in.  They need that feeling of security.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 1, 2013)

Besides the classic huddle, I would consider a threat pose from any species to be a sign of stress.  An 'angry' tarantula, or one that feels the need to defend is not a happy tarantula.


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 1, 2013)

That's why I said healthy, any threat posture is a signal of stress in any species but inactivity even under a situation where one would normally offer a threat posture suggests stress through more than just the obvious situation of being disturbed or feeling threatened


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 1, 2013)

here is a perfect example

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-PetHole-lost-a-leg-and-etc!&highlight=armpit


----------



## noelr (Jun 1, 2013)

Her setup is perfect. I put 6 inches of substrate, close water dish, and VARIOUS starting burrows everywhere, but she doesnt seem to take to it. She prefers to chill in the half log and scrunch up against glass. She eats well, but i need to know how to make her more comfortable. I understand she prefers burrows, but the best I can do for her is a starter burrow.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 1, 2013)

noelr said:


> Her setup is perfect. I put 6 inches of substrate, close water dish, and VARIOUS starting burrows everywhere, but she doesnt seem to take to it. She prefers to chill in the half log and scrunch up against glass. She eats well, but i need to know how to make her more comfortable. I understand she prefers burrows, but the best I can do for her is a starter burrow.


well six inches of substrate is not adequate for any burrower species, especially haplopelms so if you want to make her more comfortable add alot more substrate, but in the end I find that of all the haplopelma species I own. lividum just takes forever to burrow. that's why I avoid rehouses unless absolutely necessary for this vary reason, it will be more stressful for them, because they will take for ever make another one. I mean if you look at other thread with just lividum the average burrowering time is in the months. so just to give you an idea of how long you can expect it to take

---------- Post added 06-01-2013 at 08:42 PM ----------

how is the humidity in their as well?


----------



## Spiderkyle (Jun 1, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> well six inches of substrate is not adequate for any burrower species, especially haplopelms so if you want to make her more comfortable add alot more substrate, but in the end I find that of all the haplopelma species I own. lividum just takes forever to burrow. that's why I avoid rehouses unless absolutely necessary for this vary reason, it will be more stressful for them, because they will take for ever make another one. I mean if you look at other thread with just lividum the average burrowering time is in the months. so just to give you an idea of how long you can expect it to take
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-01-2013 at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> how is the humidity in their as well?



+1 it took my female a few months to finally burrow. I felt bad cuz I knew she was a bit stressed but there's not much you can do other than start one for it and hope for the best, I've also heard on rare occasions that some haplos don't burrow but that's a very rare circumstance. Have patience and give it more packed down sub, they tend to hate when it's loose. Wish you and your blue demon luck


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 1, 2013)

My H. lividum must not have read that book.    The three boys I raised took about 30 seconds to find their pre-fab burrows at each rehouse.  The adult female I got last year made herself to home in less than 48 hours.  It did take her a couple of weeks to start remodeling and add her personal touches.  

+1 on deeper, hard-packed substrate.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 1, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> It did take her a couple of weeks to start remodeling and add her personal touches.
> 
> +1 on deeper, hard-packed substrate.


my female took to the premade burrow I gave her. just just webbed it a bit, but did nothing to dig deeper or really personalized it until about four months later when she was in premolt.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Jun 1, 2013)

My female H. lividum took about 2 days to dig her burrow that I started for her, and then added touch ups over a couple weeks. But all tarantulas are different in their settling in period. I was wondering if you still had it in the 10 gal? I had mine in a KK and she never burrowed, so I stole ^spiderengineer's^(thank you) set up and she burrowed right away. It does suck to have to transfer them, but I am glad I transferred mine as she is not stressed anymore. I'd like to see a pic of your set up if possible?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

glad it was helpful to you


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

I will upload a pic asap.

---------- Post added 06-01-2013 at 11:20 PM ----------

the humidity should be fine. 78 degrees as usual. i actually plan on adding more substrate, but she's not quite an adult yet. Is it the substrate maybe? i used eco earth. I've had for three solid months now.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

also humor me and upload of pic of her so we know she is not actually a he


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

i will when i can. im out of town.  how does the sex of the tarantula matters in this scenario?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 2, 2013)

If it's a mature male, it's probably not going to burrow.


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

wonderful... i heard that it's harder to determine the sex when it's not mature yet? how can i determine the sex?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

noelr said:


> wonderful... i heard that it's harder to determine the sex when it's not mature yet? how can i determine the sex?


if its not mature yet then it will burrower. its only when the male has mature will it leave its burrower in search of a female, because its only drive is to mate. I just want to make sure its not a mature male (which is easy to determine with haplopelmas), because you will be surprise how often that is the case.


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

well i will upload a pic. i've never done it, so ill have to figure it out. i guess there's nothing wrong with a male, but the more i think about it, the more i think it is.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

noelr said:


> well i will upload a pic. i've never done it, so ill have to figure it out. i guess there's nothing wrong with a male, but the more i think about it, the more i think it is.


its pretty straight forward to upload pics. all you do is go advance setting in posting option (go advance button) and their is a option to upload a pic from your computer.

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 12:19 AM ----------

also their is a size limit that it has to be for it to be uploaded. I think it has to be under 2Mb


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

yea i was just about to ask. it says its too large? any way to still upload it?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

noelr said:


> yea i was just about to ask. it says its too large? any way to still upload it?


well you can upload it on say your facebook page (if you have one) or an site that uploads pics and post the link or you can crop the photo to make it smaller


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

every picture i try is getting over 2 mb.

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 12:53 AM ----------

i feel kind of sketchy involving my facebook on here..

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 12:59 AM ----------

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/bew01.jpg/ FINALLY

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 01:00 AM ----------

that was around 2 months ago if it matters


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

ok not a mature male


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

so it's male?

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 01:12 AM ----------

how long do the males usually live around?

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 01:17 AM ----------

have you kept males haploplema lividiums?


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

its a young mature female, i haven't had a mature male lividum yet but the few juvies i have a couple will be males no doubt. I did have mature males of other haplopelmas, the length of a male varies from individual, but it is always shorter than a female. average is a year after maturity for a male.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Jun 2, 2013)

noelr said:


> so it's male?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 01:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Has it's abdomen filled out since then?  Is it eating?  As long as it's eating, and has a healthy abdomen I wouldn't worry.  It will burrow when it's ready.


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

THANK GOD. im so happy now !! Thank you sooooooooo much!

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 12:17 PM ----------

She has been eating every feeding and i feel her abdomen has been getting bigger


----------



## Arachtion (Jun 2, 2013)

May have been recently moulted and needing to harden a little before it starts settling in


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> its a young mature female


Did he specify the size?  From that pic alone, it could be a young male or female - h lividum are only sexually dimorphic after the male matures.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jun 2, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Did he specify the size?  From that pic alone, it could be a young male or female - h lividum are only sexually dimorphic after the male matures.


in another thread the op made they said it was around 4-5 inches doubt its five inches (maybe between 3-4), but given the size and and the coloration of the abdomen I would be shocked if ever molted into a mature male.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah.  I didn't see the other thread.  If it is close to 5 I would agree.  Closer to 3, and it could still go either way.  (I agree with you that it certainly doesn't look 5" at all.)


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

As long as I've had it, it has never molted, but I guess

---------- Post added 06-02-2013 at 01:30 PM ----------

I just want to clear things up here. Is it a female according to you?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

I have no idea if it is male or female.   Without a molt, an exact size or ventral shot, I cannot make an educated guess.  It could be either.  You say you haven't seen it molt yet - how long have you had it?


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

a solid three months now


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok so not molting in your care isn't odd at all.  Next molt you'll be able to at least check and see.


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

I will let you know, and upload pics of her next molt. By the way, do you have any idea how often the females molt?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

The average is once a year after maturity.  Up until then (and even after maturity really) they molt when necessary.  There is no real schedule


----------



## noelr (Jun 2, 2013)

All right, I appreciate the help!


----------

